# A bit of a mix . . .



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely photos 

I love that last dogs eyes


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

oh my god who and what is that first dog.. he/she is stunning!!!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gorgeous pics hun, thanks for sharing x


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

catseyes said:


> oh my god who and what is that first dog.. he/she is stunning!!!


That is Chi Chi... she's 17 weeks old and is an old english sheepdog x standard poodle


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics gorgeous dogs : )


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> That is Chi Chi... she's 17 weeks old and is an old english sheepdog x standard poodle


No wonder i love her she has oes in her!! she really is stunning, making me puppy broody again!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FAB pics - Chi Chi is coming on a treat :001_wub: but as you know William your poodle is my heart throb :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I just lurrrveee him!


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

All gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

stunning pics there and dogs


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Your shots are lovely, and your dogs btw.


----------

